# Is there a special 2 way splitter needed for deca?



## rtstephn (Feb 11, 2006)

I want to use the cable run going to my hr24 and split it prior to the 24 and put a deca Internet in there. Is there a special two way splitter that I need? What MHz range should the splitter be?

My MRV install went well but Dtv failed to add in the Internet part to the WO. (I did ask for it). Now Dtv says it will be $99 just for the Internet added (I paid nothing for the mrv). I finally got a real nice csr from Dtv and she found in the notes where I asked for it, or at least that is what she said. She mailed me the deca unit, but no power for it. I figure I'll just buy the power for it (or is there an easier way?). But I don't want to drill another hole in the wall for a cable going to my internet deca. 

Which brings me back to my original question....do I need a special splitter?!

Btw, I have on mrv network a hr24, a h24, and a hr20-700. 

rtstephn


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...itter-(2-2150-MHz)&c=Satellite Splitters&sku=


----------



## rtstephn (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the link. Two questions....

1. Can I buy a splitter that will work locally, would walmart or home depot carry a splitter like this, or are there's just for cabletv? I'd like to get this going today. 

2. Is there any performance hit by using a splitter instead of using all home runs? If there is, maybe I should just drill the hole to the swm thing outside....


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

The green label splitters are "tested/approved" by directv and are what you would get if you have them install your system. That said, I've been using Ideal brand splitters from Lowes that are rated for 5mhz-2.3 Ghz which cover the frequencies used by Directv. I've had them since I installed a SWM LNB about a year and a half ago. I now have DECA installed and haven't seen any issues at all.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rtstephn said:


> Thanks for the link. Two questions....
> 
> 1. Can I buy a splitter that will work locally, would walmart or home depot carry a splitter like this, or are there's just for cabletv? I'd like to get this going today.
> 
> 2. Is there any performance hit by using a splitter instead of using all home runs? If there is, maybe I should just drill the hole to the swm thing outside....



many/several of use aren't using the correct splitters. Home Depot/Lowes have SAT splitters [which need to go to 2 GHz] and cable splitters don't work.
Any time you split the signal, there is a drop in power, but it doesn't look like you'll "take a hit" with your setup.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

j2fast said:


> ...That said, I've been using Ideal brand splitters from Lowes that are rated for* 5mhz-2.3 Ghz which cover the frequencies used* by Directv. I've had them since I installed a SWM LNB about a year and a half ago. I now have DECA installed and have seen any issues at all.


Since SWiM has a 2.3 MHz signal, these don't quite "cover the frequencies used", but the difference between 2.3 & 5 MHz is negligible.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

j2fast said:


> The green label splitters are "tested/approved" by directv and are what you would get if you have them install your system. That said, I've been using Ideal brand splitters from Lowes that are rated for 5mhz-2.3 Ghz which cover the frequencies used by Directv. I've had them since I installed a SWM LNB about a year and a half ago. I now have DECA installed and haven't seen any issues at all.


This is only the case when the installer (or installing company) knows what to bring and how to install. My installer brought no splitters. Fortunately, I had power passing splitters (2 - 2600 MHz) from my cascaded SWM8's that we used to hook up the DECA's to my HR20-100's. Even though they are not green labeled, they are working without issue.

AG


----------



## rtstephn (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I got the splitter and it looks like it will work.


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Since SWiM has a 2.3 MHz signal, these don't quite "cover the frequencies used", but the difference between 2.3 & 5 MHz is negligible.


Ooops, thanks for pointing that out, for some reason I had it in my mind the the floor was higher than 5.



jagrim said:


> This is only the case when the installer (or installing company) knows what to bring and how to install. *My installer brought no splitters.* Fortunately, I had power passing splitters (2 - 2600 MHz) from my cascaded SWM8's that we used to hook up the DECA's to my HR20-100's. Even though they are not green labeled, they are working without issue.
> 
> AG


Wow, how does someone show up to an install with no splitters.... Nevermind... :grin:


----------

